
Can you write correct software in a statically typed language? - mpweiher
http://www.drmaciver.com/2018/02/can-you-write-correct-software-in-a-statically-typed-language/
======
clubm8
No.[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_Law_of_Headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_Law_of_Headlines)

